# Grinder upgrade time: advice needed



## thamuhacha (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi there!

I currently have a Sage Smart Grinder pro. It's done about 4+ years of service and was a huge improvement on the £35 delonghi something or other it replaced.

I know the Sage gets dirty looks from some ... but it is easy to use, and seemed to handle me throwing a weighed dose in the hopper and running it until empty at the right grind setting. However the grind consistency has been getting less reliable recently and it's taking a LOT longer to grind the same amounts. I could try replacing the upper burr ... but Sage don't have any in stock right now and anyway, I feel like an upgrade!

I make pour over in a V60 about 85% of the time ... with the rest either aeropress, espro press, or cold brew in a Hario jug. I tend to have 2 beans on the go at any time ... so being able to swap is important.

Budget is £300 - £600 max ... for something that will last. I'd rather buy new. And ideally under 60cm high!

Options I am considering are:

Niche Zero (although I can see reviews saying it was available in mid-2019 ... but the indiegogo page now says shipping September 2020?? ... and I don't really want to wait)

Mignon Manuale 55mm (but looks like it might be an arse to swap beans?)

Mazzer Mini (but might be better as an espresso grinder, rather than for my methods?)

Baratza options ... (but people here seem not to rate the longevity?)

Does anyone have any other advice or suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Wouldn't bother with the expense of an espresso grinder if you don't do espresso and plus they can sacrifice much to get that perfect espresso grind (ie slow to adjust, high retention, etc).

For a pour over, i'd think the sage is/was perfect tbh. Else just buy the Niche?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If the sage is still working, keep it until it breaks....then go for something new as @Blue_Cafe says, it doesn't sound like you need an espresso grinder.


----------



## Drellis (Aug 31, 2018)

I agree with the above. I mainly drink espresso now using a Mazzer SJ but have kept my SGP for pour over. The Niche sounds like it fits your requirements (single dosing, small, easily adjustable) but it may be overkill as it is relatively expensive. If you feel you want the upgrade anyway then you could buy the Niche and use your SGP until September.

The bottom burrs on the SGP can't be replaced and therefore have a limited lifespan IMO.


----------



## thamuhacha (Jul 7, 2020)

@DavecUK and @Blue_Cafe - thanks.

I'm definitely not after an espresso grinder. But all of the ones I listed get good to excellent reviews for coarser grind methods

Although I got the Mignon wrong. It wasn't a Manuale - it was a Brew Pro 55mm - and seems to be specifically for drip / press methods?

Link here

@Drellis - yeah, the bottom burrs are the issue with the SGP. I don't think new upper burrs will get me anywhere.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Considered hand grinders? If not maybe something like a Wilfa svart will suit you, or maybe the wilfa flat whatever that's called (uniform?). There are some interesting grinders out there for non espresso methods like the orphan espresso ghost burr grinder and something called a fuji royal which might be worth reading about.

I'd definitely shop for a grinder specifically designed to grind at coarser settings rather than one for espresso.


----------



## thamuhacha (Jul 7, 2020)

@Rob1 thanks for this. I've gone for the Mignon Brew Pro.

I looked at hand grinders but 1) it's a bit much faff at 6am with two toddlers running around and 2) I occasionally need to do 100g+ for cold brew ... etc so an electric is the way forward

Thanks anyway though!


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

thamuhacha said:


> @Rob1 thanks for this. I've gone for the Mignon Brew Pro.
> 
> I looked at hand grinders but 1)* it's a bit much faff at 6am* with two toddlers running around and 2) I occasionally need to do 100g+ for cold brew ... etc so an electric is the way forward
> 
> Thanks anyway though!


 Such an underrated problem imho,

I'll often just pull out the Aeropress and chuck a scoop of beans through my electric grinder in the morning rather than faff with the Gaggia.


----------



## thamuhacha (Jul 7, 2020)

Blue_Cafe said:


> Such an underrated problem imho,
> 
> I'll often just pull out the Aeropress and chuck a scoop of beans through my electric grinder in the morning rather than faff with the Gaggia.


 Hahaha. Yes.

I really like good coffee. But sometimes it can get a bit like "Step one, meditate for 15 minutes while holding the beans. Achieve complete calm. Then place both palms on the grinder"


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

thamuhacha said:


> Hahaha. Yes.
> 
> I really like good coffee. But sometimes it can get a bit like "Step one, meditate for 15 minutes while holding the beans. Achieve complete calm. Then place both palms on the grinder"


 Pressurised filter baskets get a load of stick on here, but at 6.00am in the morning and you've taken the leap to turn on the boiler, it's not the worst thing you can do either.

For Milky drinks, americano's etc where the subtleties of an great espresso can get lost, they work well and are bleary-eyed idiot proof


----------



## William P (Jul 17, 2020)

I recently upgraded from Sage to Niche and it was noticeably better. I grind caf and decaf and there seems to be almost no retention with the Niche. However I have only done espresso grinds so far so can't comment on how it works for coarser settings. Having said that, my current beans (a dark decaf and medium caf) have quite different grind settings (1.5 and 7.5).

Overall very happy with the Niche - seems very consistent grind and very quiet. Only thing that is at all negative is that on some beans, the grinds seem to stick to the sides of the cup! A few bangs and shakes and they're gone - but slightly annoying nevertheless.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

William P said:


> Overall very happy with the Niche - seems very consistent grind and very quiet. Only thing that is at all negative is that on some beans, the grinds seem to stick to the sides of the cup! A few bangs and shakes and they're gone - but slightly annoying nevertheless.


 If you wait 5 or 10 seconds much of the static cling dissipates...


----------

